# Prepper Dictionary



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Composing a list of commonly used terms for this site relating to preppers and survivalists. I'd like to add this over time and compose it into one huge list on the main index for everyone. If everyone can contribute, I would greatly appreciate it. Please use your own words, or paraphrase if you are referencing other places.


1. Bug Out Bag: A bag used for moving from one place to another in an emergency that carries bare essentials to last you at least 72 hours. Sometimes known as a 72 hour kit, G.O.O.D. or GO (Get out of Dodge) bag, PERK (Personal Emergency Relocation Kit), Battle Pack, or Inch Bag. Mainly the bag focuses on grabbing it and going without having to "pack". A good analogy would be a womans "labor bag" for the hospital. You have no time to pack, you just grab it and go. Common items include food bars, fire starters, first aid kit, water, maps, cash, firearms, emergency medicine, solar blanket, and copies of personal identification (photos of passports, drivers licences, social security card etc).


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

SHTF= Shit hit the fan
WROL= Without Rule of Law
EMP=Electromagnetic Pulse


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

OPSEC = Operations Security
BOV = Bug out Vehicle
BOL = Bug out Land
TEOTWAWKI = The End of the World As We Know it
WROL = Without Rule of Law
I.N.C.H. Bag = I''m Never Coming Home Bag


----------

